# Count Your Blessings



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 16, 2015)

Well I don't normal do this but figured I would share a little about myself. So about three months ago I was diagnosed with Cancer. For the past three weeks I have been going through chemo treatment to try and kill what surgery didn't remove. All I have heard is how I wouldn't be able to handle working and living my normal day to day schedule during these two months. Well I'm here to tell you prayer and a positive attitude is an amazing thing!! I have finally returned to work this week and yesterday evening I finally got to get back in the woods for the first time this year! Well the good Lord must have been watching because he blessed me with the opportunity to sling one at this o'l slick head! Needless to say my homemade arrow hit its mark and she didn't run 50 yards!
So for those of you who get told you can't do something or have thoughts of it probably won't workout because that's just my luck...... Take those negative thoughts and throw them out the window because with Faith anything is possible! I thank God everyday for all the support and encouragement from my amazing Girlfriend, family, and friends! More importantly for giving me the strength to continue doing what I love to do in life through this hard time! You can do anything you put your mind to so never give up and never give in to negativity!! God Bless yall and best of luck in the woods this year! Also thanks for letting me share my story!


----------



## oldfella1962 (Sep 16, 2015)

Great story! Very inspirational I must say!


----------



## Rix56 (Sep 16, 2015)

*Good deer, great testimony*

To GOD be the Glory, know I will pray for complete healing, but congratulations on a great deer


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Sep 16, 2015)

Congrats on the doe, and I pray you'll have the opportunity at many more!


----------



## sawtooth (Sep 17, 2015)

Proud for you man. Great job. Faith the size of a mustard seed will move a mountain brother.  Go shoot another one!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats on a fine deer! Keeping you in my prayers!


----------



## JBranch (Sep 17, 2015)

Keep up the faith and the fight. Congrats on a great deer!


----------



## Mudfeather (Sep 17, 2015)

what an encouragement you are...thanks..

and congrats..


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Sep 17, 2015)

sawtooth said:


> Proud for you man. Great job. Faith the size of a mustard seed will move a mountain brother.  Go shoot another one!!



Well said...Will keep you in our prayers.. 
Had cancer a little over two years ago...Can relate to everything you said.. God Bless You Brother!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Sep 17, 2015)

Keep faith and the will and fight your cancer at every turn. Great looking big old doe. Now go and find Big Daddy.


----------



## Al33 (Sep 17, 2015)

Likely the best deer hunting story of this season. Thanks for sharing the story and your testimony. Very encouraging as I sit on the bench watching the game so far this year. 
Congrat's on your doe and may God continue to bless you with healing!!!!


----------



## Jake Allen (Sep 17, 2015)

Mighty fine, congratulations man on everything! Good job.


----------



## Todd Cook (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats on the deer. I was where you are 11 years ago. Not what I was expecting at 36, but we take what comes.I had a rough time with the chemo but got through it. I'm happy to hear you speak of your Faith. It's always been what's got me through the tough times. The Lord knows the reasons; that's not for us. Keep after em, but take care of yourself.


----------



## robert carter (Sep 17, 2015)

Outstanding Young Man !! God is truly good and in charge and seems you have found that out. Congratulations  and God bless. RC


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 17, 2015)

Thank you everyone for all the encouraging words! It's a blessing to be apart of such a great group of inspiring men!


----------



## j_seph (Sep 17, 2015)

Amen, being positive starts with prayer, continues in prayer, but until you have the faith that everything will be okay you can't let the blessings in. Glad to see you enjoying Gods creations. Bless you


----------



## dutchman (Sep 17, 2015)

Amen! Praise God!


----------



## longbowdave1 (Sep 17, 2015)

Congrats on the fine doe! Prayers sent from the North too. Keep up the fight and the positive attitude. Pleases let us know when your Docs give you the "all clear" from cancer!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 17, 2015)

Awesome story brother!


----------



## Pointpuller (Sep 17, 2015)

Thats a great and inspiring story.  Congrats on fighting through and over coming some major adversity.  Hope youve beaten it into submission for the first and last time.  Thats a kill to be extra proud of.


----------



## GAGE (Sep 17, 2015)

Great attitude, congrats on your journey and thankyou for sharing!


----------



## scott30415 (Sep 17, 2015)

Your testimony is truly an inspiration, congrats on the doe


----------



## Blueridge (Sep 18, 2015)

Amen brother! you said it all. Congrats


----------



## Cavalry Scout (Sep 18, 2015)

Right on!  Tell that Mountain to get into the sea!!! Keep on moving forward and stay in His Grace.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Sep 18, 2015)

Congrats on the deer and thank you for sharing your story and encouraging words!!!


----------



## AllAmerican (Sep 18, 2015)

God bless you and your recovery.  Nice doe.  What kind of bow you have there?  And was that in Fayette Co?  I have been working out there recently (Fayette/Coweta) and have been seeing great deer populations and quality deer.  Again, your keeping the faith story was inspiring.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hunter478 (Sep 19, 2015)

I agree with Al, this is the best hunting story I have heard to date and there has been quite a few already. You have a great testimony now so keep sharing it with others. God bless you and keep looking up!


----------



## swackinswampdonkeys (Sep 19, 2015)

AllAmerican said:


> God bless you and your recovery.  Nice doe.  What kind of bow you have there?  And was that in Fayette Co?  I have been working out there recently (Fayette/Coweta) and have been seeing great deer populations and quality deer.  Again, your keeping the faith story was inspiring.  Thanks for sharing.


Thanks again everyone for all the encouragement it's amazing to see such great examples of Godly men on this forum. 

The bow is a custom Big Jim Buffalo! He makes some amazing stick n strings! Definitely check him out if you haven't already herd of him. No I'm originally from Fayette county and yes the deer population is outstanding but this deer was shot on our lease in Lagrange! Good luck this year and thank you!


----------



## Clipper (Sep 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your faith inspiring story.  We often take good health for granted when we should be thanking the "man up there".  You have a positive attitude and I hear that's really important in fighting cancer.  It also seems to help with hunting as well.  Glad you got to hunt and were successful, keep us posted on your recovery and praying you will get a clean bill of health.


----------



## Tailfeather (Sep 26, 2015)

Congrats on your deer and on your positive attitude in your fight. Keep your chin up!


----------



## BigJim Bow (Sep 26, 2015)

Beyond awesome. Sometimes it takes something difficult for us to realize how good we have it. 

I bet the meat from that fine doe will have healing properties.
A motto I try to live by..." don't sweat the small stuff, ...and it's all small stuff"
In my life I have realized that I can move the proverbial mountain. ....but sometimes I need a little helping push.
Stay strong, repeat.
BigJim


----------



## hambone76 (Sep 26, 2015)

Prayers sent for a full recovery. Congratulations on getting the doe.


----------



## Barebowyer (Sep 27, 2015)

Best wishes and many prayers to you and your family! Congrats!


----------



## pine nut (Sep 27, 2015)

A great lesson in life!  Blessing on you.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Sep 27, 2015)

We seldom take the time to realize how blessed we really are.
Fortunately you have.


----------



## SELFBOW (Sep 27, 2015)

Good story and alot of encouraging words from some fellows as well. Stay strong!


----------



## Triple C (Sep 27, 2015)

Good stuff with a great attitude brother!  One of the greatest gifts we are endowed with is the power to choose.  A positive attitude is a choice!


----------



## bowhunterdavid (Sep 27, 2015)

We serve a awesome God, congrats brother


----------



## GrayG (Sep 28, 2015)

You are a true inspiration. To God be the glory and congratulations on a fine deer.


----------

